# So Trump nominated an antivaxxer to lead vacccine safety committee



## Futurdreamz (Jan 11, 2017)

https://www.engadget.com/2017/01/10/trump-taps-anti-vaxxer-for-vaccine-safety-committee/

I'm like 95% indifferent, but 5% of me is guessing that this might be some sort of evil genius strategy to mute the antivaxxers - by somehow forcing them to concede their arguments are nonviable. I don't know how, but I suspect being forced to deal with reality on a daily basis will wear them down, and they will be forced to draft policies that need to be defended. The best way to prove to a Dunning-Kruger that they don't know their shit is to give them the tools and motive to demonstrate their skill.


Or maybe the face value is actual and we will be forced to build a quarantine wall so we don't get overwhelmed by the diseased refugees.


----------



## ihaveahax (Jan 11, 2017)

I really hope this ends up in shutting anti-vaxxers up by forcing them to deal with reality. but it's hard for me to hold out much hope when Trump is the one behind it, who has said in the past (dunno if they still do) that vaccines cause autism, at all.


----------



## RustInPeace (Jan 11, 2017)

ihaveamac said:


> I really hope this ends up in shutting anti-vaxxers up by forcing them to deal with reality. but it's hard for me to hold out much hope when Trump is the one behind it, who has said in the past (dunno if they still do) that vaccines cause autism, at all.



He probably said that after grabbing Jenny McCarthy by the pussy.


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 11, 2017)

I am just surprised not that he picked an anti vaxxer but the fact that it is RFK Jr. whose family are obviously huge in the democratic party and is very liberal.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Jan 11, 2017)

are you guys crazy? forcing them to deal with reality?
chances are his safety strategy will be banning vaccines.


----------



## evandixon (Jan 11, 2017)

> Update: The Trump Transition team tells CNN that "no decision has been made," despite the video of Kennedy telling reporters gathered in Trump tower that the offer had been extended.


Sounds like the media is jumping the gun again.  This happens a lot with Trump for some reason.


----------

